
Why This H-1B Visa Thing Is Bulls**t - hwstar
http://sputniknews.com/radio_thom_hartmann_show/20160205/1034265268/florida-disney-land-h1-b-visa-program.html
======
dennisnedry
This is a big deal. In 2000, there were lots of H1B's that Motorola brought in
to replace their programmers. Once again it seems that shady companies like
Microsoft and Facebook are becoming greedy. The author also got the whole
"cheap labor scam" analogy correct as well, except it's not exclusive to the
Republicans - Marco Rubio has the nickname of "The Facebook Senator" for
wanting to increase H1B visas. Hillary Clinton also has a deep history with
wanting to increase H1B visas
([http://www.computerworld.com/article/2909983/it-
outsourcing/...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2909983/it-
outsourcing/heres-where-clinton-and-rubio-stand-on-the-h-1b-visa-issue.html))

~~~
hwstar
Just about every establishment candidate is going to be for more H1-B's. They
have to; its the only way they can get the funding to get re-elected.

~~~
dennisnedry
Time to not vote for an establishment candidate.

~~~
hwstar
You are correct, however there may not be a non-establishment democratic or
republican candidate on the ballot for American voters once the nominations
have taken place.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If Bernie doesn't get the nomination, I'll vote Trump. Not because I'm
republican, not because I'm crazy, but because I refuse to waste my vote on a
political robot.

~~~
hwstar
As I allured to in the previous post, Trump may also not be nominated by the
powers that be. Call me cynical, but the people nominated and presented to the
voters, are preselected by the capitalist class.

------
Shivetya
Oddly only those whose jobs are threatened by H-1B seem to care about it yet
the vast majority of those same are all for illegal immigration. It is the
same coin. Both are pushed by the establishment to support their corporate
buyers.

